# Yesterdays Hare hunt



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

I have been struggling to get in front of a Hare with this pup for the last year. Seems whenever I take a camera, things don't work out. So left the camera at home. Snow settled very nice, and the running was just as nice. Got this Hare then stopped by a friends to get a pic taken before night fell. I'll try to post pics from the woods later.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrats!!!!Good looking pup you have there.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice shooting! Yesterday was a great day to be out wasn't it?


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice Paul, he is looking good...


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Houghton eh? Nice work & good looking hound. If you ever need a partner let me know!


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

Andy
You bet eh! You're a student at da college? Going tommorrow maybe. Send me a email over Huskymail. search global contacts for Horning.


----------



## bigcm58 (Mar 19, 2009)

nice hare


----------



## Steven Rhode (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice pic and great looking hound!


----------

